# I need some assistance please.



## curiouscat420 (Mar 23, 2009)

I just had a drug test at work and ofcourse, tested positive... now i gotta do all this junk... anyway, i am going to be spot tested i am sure again, is there anything that is very concealable, effective and quick?

basically this is how it worked...

i was approached, spoken to, then as i did ANYTHING like go to my car to get my lunch or to make a phone call they watched me like a hawk... the clinic had me empty my pockets, show the top of my socks, and rinse my hands. they put blue die in the water and a temp gauge on the side of the cup... there was also no use of the sink, and no flushing....

there was a "quick" test which shows if there are substances in your body, and then a test sent out...

anyway, please help... is there anyway i can at least keep my 'levels' down enough to make it seem i am an occasional smoker????


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 23, 2009)

man i haven't smoked in a month and im still testin dirty. i've found a 5 day detox deal that im gonna try. after using it the company claims your totaly clean untill you use again. they also sell quick cleaning systems that you can drink on the way to a drug test and pass.. i don't trust any of these things but hey you never know what might work. the best way to pass it to stop smoking asap and drink as much water as you can for as many days as you can till your clean. i've been drinking nothing but water for 4 days like over 150 fl oz a day or more if i can. good luck.

im not sure what state your in but i know where im at if you tell them you have a drug problem after failin a test they can't fire you they have to offer a drug counsler to you or something like that.. or thats how it was when i work in a place that drug tested.


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah, same thing... i did that already... but i dont want to quit smoking... that would suck


----------



## whoLeBaked (Mar 25, 2009)

man did they have any reason to pick you out for the drug test? had you been suspected of coming to work high? what happened prior to and leading up to the test time and day?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

sounds harsh man, I've never tried this personally but my brother-in-law has done it with medium success.

Every night before he went to bed he would pop some nison pills, he did this every night and would still smoke.  He pissed clean a few times, but it finnally caught up to him and he was fired, but the point was that it worked for him while he was smoking.


----------



## whoLeBaked (Mar 25, 2009)

try the sur-gel and the AZO urinary tract infection cleaner. guys in the sticky swear by it(them?)


----------

